# Hunting quiver???



## Aguasanta (Jan 17, 2013)

Which is your favorite Hunting quiver and why ???? Im setting my bow for upcoming season and im debating on a bow quiver or back quiver ...hunting from a a blind and treestand also ....
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I hunt from the ground...and tried a back quiver, but just can't get used to reaching back for arrows....this past year I got a GFA Quiver from Fred Asbell, and I love it.....adjustable strap, can keep it at side when walking or standing still...can adjust it to carry across back or under arms going through brush....and arrows are easy to remove and replace with minimum effort and movement.....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I use a bow quiver, even though I much prefer my bow without one. They are just so convenient. I have a Kanati angle TD bolt model, beautifully made and no rattles at the shot. 

This fall though I will be toting some kind of side quiver, either home made or something like the LaClair Mantiss or Powderhorn by Cedar Ridge:

http://archeryleather.com/component...ypage_images5.tpl&product_id=31&category_id=7

I've never had a back quiver, seems like they would catch on any branch I tried to walk under.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

http://www.safarituff.com/arrowmaster.html

Far and away the best and most versitile quiver I've used. I've tried tons over the years, homemade and bought. You can wear this one by itself or with a full pack. It will hold a little or a lot. If you hunt from a blind, lay it on the ground. From a stand, strap it to the tree. Won't affect the feel or balance of your bow, it's quiet, it's comfortable. Designed by an avid hunter and champion archer, tested by lots of hunters in every imaginable situation, which has led to several upgrades and improvements over the original design.

No quiver is "perfect" for every situation, but this one is as close as it gets. 100% satisfaction guaranteed as well--how often do you see that?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a side/front quiver that I made from some left over wool that my wife had. Unlike a back or even a bow quiver, it carries through the woods nice and quiet.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be using my Safari Tuff Arrowmaster this year. So far I really like it with my field point arrows, with broadheads it should be awesome too.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

MGF said:


> I use a side/front quiver that I made from some left over wool that my wife had. Unlike a back or even a bow quiver, it carries through the woods nice and quiet.


Would you mind posting some pics? I'd love to see this. Would like to make my own but leather is somehow hard/expensive to come by.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a strap-on _Mini Boa quiver_, they are really convenient. Also have a _Catquiver_ that I converted into a 1 strap quiver, like the Mini Catquiver, I use it on occasion.
I have a _Truglo_ quick- release that works good if you're using a bow that has the riser inserts to mount it on.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

+2 on the safari tuff quivers.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Thunderhorn Boa strap-on 6 arrow Quiver. Stays tight and no rattle. keeps arrows tight too.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> Would you mind posting some pics? I'd love to see this. Would like to make my own but leather is somehow hard/expensive to come by.


It's just a bag made from heavy wool sweaters from Good Will and a strap that I scavanged someplace.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

I like a bow quiver for hunting... but I've never hunted out of a tree stand. So... ???


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.g5outdoors.com/product_detail/44 been using this for a year. Started out bow mounted but moved to just throwing it my pack. Holds a lot of different diameter arrows w/o adjustment. The magnet is a good idea and its strong enough to hold a full set of heavier arrows just stuck to steel on tripod. 

Got mine for like $20 at academy on discount. Worst thing about it is that it doesn't mount to my Titan while using a plunger, kind of have to force it on. Worked fine on an excel though.


You guys using back/side quivers, do you throw your broadheads in your quiver loose and banging against each other? Pardon my ignorance


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

MGF said:


> It's just a bag made from heavy wool sweaters from Good Will and a strap that I scavanged someplace.
> View attachment 1662518


That looks great! I want something simple too - canvas, soft leather, wool, etc. Don't like hard tube quivers because they rattle so I like the idea of a soft material quiver. Did you just sew the ends together? Put a rod in it so it doesn't crumple?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> That looks great! I want something simple too - canvas, soft leather, wool, etc. Don't like hard tube quivers because they rattle so I like the idea of a soft material quiver. Did you just sew the ends together? Put a rod in it so it doesn't crumple?


I just folded it over and sewed up the side and the bottom...with it inside out so the seams end up on the inside. I put a little hem around the top so it doesn't fray. I sewed in an old carbon arrow for a stiffener. Oh and I put a clump of raw wool in the bottom to hold the arrow tips and keep them from poking through. You could use about anything for that. I've even seem guys use a clump of dried grass.

I've got some fairly expensive back quivers that mostly just hang on the wall and look good.


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

I just made a leather back quiver, with plastic and suede on the inside. I added a draw string attachment to the top, so I can draw it closed, and keep my arrows from rattling. Works really well for target points, but it's nice to be able to jump up in a tree, and know my arrows are locked in haha. Then when I'm set, I simply loosen up the draw string and the arrows come out. Your not going to be whipping arrows out, at like godspeed with the attachment, but arrows will still come out with the draw string closed, just a little more effort to get them free. I use to carry around like 20 arrows at once(seriously, I had a arrow for every situation) but I've cut back on that now haha.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Sometimes I'll use one of my Cat Quivers, sometimes one of my Alpine Soft Loc's


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a hip quiver most of the time, but am looking at using a bow quiver again. Either way once in the treestand the quiver is hung up or laid out beside me in a ground blind. (even with a bow quiver it will come off and be placed somewhere)

Using this method the type of quiver is purely a function of getting the arrows out there with me, no balance, noise or acquisition issues to worry about.

Still hunting is a different animal, but I don't do it much, so I can deal with what I use easy enough.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

I like a bow mounted quiver on my recurve personally. This is the one I chose and I love it. Fits nice and tight and I can't even hardly tell it's there:


----------



## achilles (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hunting side quiver*

My "Powderhorn" quiver, from Art Vincent.
Light&silent.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

achilles said:


> My "Powderhorn" quiver, from Art Vincent.
> Light&silent.
> View attachment 1719081
> View attachment 1719082


That's the one I'm thinking of going with this fall. Does the Powderhorn have foam or a liner in the hood?

I've got one of his Custom Cruiser side quivers and it's very well made.


----------



## achilles (Jun 7, 2005)

Foam, yes.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Lakota for me ... plus Fire bag and medicine bag ...


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

LBR said:


> http://www.safarituff.com/arrowmaster.html
> 
> Far and away the best and most versitile quiver I've used. I've tried tons over the years, homemade and bought. You can wear this one by itself or with a full pack. It will hold a little or a lot. If you hunt from a blind, lay it on the ground. From a stand, strap it to the tree. Won't affect the feel or balance of your bow, it's quiet, it's comfortable. Designed by an avid hunter and champion archer, tested by lots of hunters in every imaginable situation, which has led to several upgrades and improvements over the original design.
> 
> No quiver is "perfect" for every situation, but this one is as close as it gets. 100% satisfaction guaranteed as well--how often do you see that?


x 3


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Kwikee 3 arrow.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

If I get out for small game, I'll probably take one of these


----------

